
Are Coding Bootcamps worth it? - josylad
https://medium.com/tech-insights/are-coding-bootcamps-worth-it-d428a388ae7f
======
MrCoffee7
So, since the article was written nearly a year ago I wonder how the story
turned out, i.e. did the author get a better job that justifed the investment
of this time and money in the bootcamp?

------
josylad
If you are involved in Tech or plan to get into Tech or software development,
I believe you must have heard the phrase “coding Bootcamp” and you may be
wondering if it is worth the hype! Well, I am going to help you clarify your
doubts in this story!

